# Recommendations for Breeder in Midwest? (WI, MN, IL, MI)



## s88

Hi All
My husband and I are going to be getting a GSD in the next 6 months or so. 

My husband raised / had a beautiful white german shepherd who passed away awhile ago (he's no stranger to shepherds). 

We'd like a dog that is energetic, trains well, great personality etc...
I'm not too sure about this worker dog / show. We just want a solid, healthy companion dog with great temperament. 

Particularly, We'd like a breeder that doesn't "Mass breed" or anything like that. We'd like a personal touch with beautiful dogs - Even someone that breeds out of home on a small scale would be nice.

Can someone recommend good, reputable, ethical breeders to check out in the Midwest?
Particularly WI but we're willing to drive for the right breeder / dog.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## marshies

My breeder (Robin and Carlos at Team Huerta Hof) is in IL, and she's also a member of the forum. I've been happy with the support I've received.


----------



## sddeadeye

Are you looking for working or showline?

As marshies mentioned, Huerta Hof has some very nice dogs. Huerta Hof German Shepherds I also like Alta-Tollhaus's German showlines. Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs

For working lines, I have had some good things about Von der Staatsmacht. Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world Gildaf is another working line breeder and she is located in Wisconsin. - Home Also, Wildhaus is in MI. (Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)

Good luck in your puppy search! I am sure more people will chime in with ideas. You can also do a search on the boards for MN/WI breeders. I know there are several threads around with people looking for breeders in the same locations you are interested in.


----------



## Elaine

You can try :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING :: in IL. Another thought is looking for puppies in rescue.


----------



## s88

I'm not sure I'm particular for showlines vs working. 
I just want a great companion dog, healthy, beautiful, great temperament, loving etc... 


S


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

Mike diehl has some puppies still he's outta Indianapolis the pups are in gridley IL picked mine up last night


----------



## Vinnie

2 breeders I'd recommend are where our dogs come from.

Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world in Minnesota

or 

Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs in Michigan

Both of these are working lines.

I think both of these breeders are "good, reputable, ethical" breeders. I've found both of them to be very honest with us. Both breeders are concerned with the future development of the puppies and we remain in contact with both of them.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

marshies said:


> My breeder (Robin and Carlos at Team Huerta Hof) is in IL, and she's also a member of the forum. I've been happy with the support I've received.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Cannot go wrong with Huerta Hof.


----------



## Hillary_Plog

Highly recommend Huerta Hof. My last three dogs have been from them...and the rest will be too!


----------



## Danielle609

I also recommend Huerta Hof. I do not have a pup from them yet, but when my family is ready that is where it will come from. I have also met Melinda from Gildaf and she has some amazing dogs as well. As for working vs. show, if you go to a reputable breeder each will likely have a pup that fits your household. They will pick the pup that they believe will compliment your household. Not all working lines are crazy high energy dogs with no turn off switch and not all show lines are lazy dogs with no drive.


----------



## Liesje

I have two dogs from Alta-Tollhaus and one dog from Bill Kulla (Geistwasser). Being in WI Bill is probably closer. He breeds working lines but many of them are active dogs in pet homes. I recommend getting one from a litter sired by Boy von Zorra. I chose my puppy from this sire because he is a good working dog but also a stable, social dog in a pet/home environment.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Highly recommend Bill Kulla / vom Geistwasser.

I got my dream dog from him, he did an excellent job matching puppy to owner. My boy, Hunter, is both a stable family companion and a fantastic working dog.

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Wild Wolf said:


> Highly recommend Bill Kulla / vom Geistwasser.
> 
> I got my dream dog from him, he did an excellent job matching puppy to owner. My boy, Hunter, is both a stable family companion and a fantastic working dog.
> 
> :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


and your dream dog have the right mom


----------



## s88

Wow, Thank you soo much to everyone for posting 

My husband and I are going to check out Huerta Hof & Vom Gildaf when the time comes, possibly Kulla as well. 

We are so thrilled to add a member to our family. I can't wait to be able to shower him with lots of love. It'll also be nice to keep each other active!  Can't wait to take him to the park and lots of fetch!

I'll let you know how it goes 
S


----------

